
Secure Docker out of Docker (DooD) with Nestybox System Containers? (2019) - teutat3s
https://blog.nestybox.com/2019/09/13/system-containers.html
======
teutat3s
A Nestybox system container is an enhanced Docker container, designed to
package not just applications but also low-level system software.

